# Firewall slowing download speed



## intodesi (Jun 16, 2007)

Hello, just joined the site, had a question about some issues im having, googled this site, and was hoping i could find an answer, maybe a solution.

Im not going to display operating system, computer build information, because i know the problem I am having has nothing to do with that, because the rpoblem doesnt exists with those details only

I have a 10mbit up/1mbit down connection. I am running a small home network containing the following.

Mortola Cable Modem
SB5101 Cable Modem
SURFboard® Cable Modem

http://broadband.motorola.com/catalog/productdetail.asp?ProductID=399

Linksys Cable/DSL Router
http://www.linksys.com/servlet/Sate...nksys/Common/VisitorWrapper&lid=4094131284B01

3com officeconnect internet firewall 25
http://www.3com.com/products/en_US/detail.jsp?pathtype=purchase&tab=features&sku=3C16770-US

Linksys 24 port switch

PC1
MY pc

PC2 
Significant Others PC

My issue seem's to be with the firewall, doing a speedtest i am only seeing 3.5 mbit down, while still seeing the 1 mbit up, i narrowed it down to the firewall, because without it I can clock the downstream to 9 or so mbit. upsteam stays the same.

Any thoughts or will i need to provide more info?

Thanks 

Travis


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I suspect that the processor in your firewall appliance isn't up to the task of providing full bandwidth. You will probably have to upgrade that component to something a bit more "robust" to solve this problem.


----------



## intodesi (Jun 16, 2007)

Thanks you, one of the tech guys at work also mentioned that to me as well..


----------



## johnwill (Sep 26, 2002)

I think he knows his stuff. :grin:


----------

